# تابع دراسة في الذبائح (14) الذبائح الدموية واستخدام الحيوانات وشروط الذبيحة



## aymonded (21 يناير 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]دراسة في الذبائح والتقدمات في الكتاب المقدس*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الذبيحة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]טֶבַח[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]–  ط ب ح ؛ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]θυσίας [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]σΦάζω[/FONT]*​ *Sacrifice 166 – Sacrifices 142 – Sacrificing 12*​ *[FONT=&quot] [ الجزء 14 ]
4 - تابع/ ذبيحة الصليب في ضوء ذبائح العهد القديم
(هـ) الذبائح الدموية واستخدام الحيوانات وشروط تقديمها
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](و) تعدد أنواع الذبائح وغايتها وكيفية تقديمها عملياً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]للرجوع للجزء الثالث عشر أضغط هُنــــــــــــــــــا[/FONT]*​​


 *[هـ] الذبائح الدموية واستخدام الحيوانات وشروط الذبيحة:*​كقاعدة عامة كانت الذبائح تتمركز حول الدم – كما رأينا سابقاً – بكونه يُمثل نفس الحيوان، وكأن الإنسان وقد فسدت نفسه تماماً وأُسر في الخطية تحت سلطان الموت احتاج لنفس بريئة تحمل عنه أجرة إثمه وتفتديه من الموت الذي هو النتاج الطبيعي للخطية كثمرة طبيعية لها، ولم يكن هذا العمل إلا رمزاً لسفك دم المسيح المخلص الذي وحده فقط قادر على أن يفدي البشرية ويخلصها بالتمام لأنه هو الوحيد الذي بلا خطية وقال بفمه الطاهر [ من منكم يبكتني على خطية ] (يوحنا 8: 46)، لأن الدم الحيواني نفسه غير قادر على تطهير القلب لأن ليس له القوة ولا القدرة، وبكونه ضعيف غير قادر على تقديس النفس، لذلك يستمر الإنسان في العهد القديم يقدمه مراراً وتكراراً...
 ونجد مفهوم التقديس بالدم منذ عصر مبكر كان أساسي جداً عند اليهود [شعب الله] فكان الدم في خيمة البرية هو الختم الملكي الذي يتقدس به كل شيء فيصير قدساً للرب، وبغيره لا يصير شيئاً مقدساً على الإطلاق، حتى رئيس الكهنة نفسه: [لأن موسى بعد ما كلم جميع الشعب بكل وصية بحسب الناموس. أخذ دم العجول والتيوس مع ماء، وصوفاً قرمزياً وزوفا ورش الكتاب نفسه وجميع الشعب قائلاً: هذا هو دم العهد الذي أوصاكم الله به. والمسكن أيضاً وجميع آنية الخدمة رشها كذلك بالدم ...
 وكل شيء تقريباً ( يوجد تطهير بالماء وآخر بالنار ) يتطهر حسب الناموس بالدم. وبدون سفك دم لا تحدث مغفرة – لأن نفس الجسد هي في الدم فأنا أعطيتكم إياه على المذبح للتكفير عن نفوسكم لأن الدم يُكفر به عن النفس ] (عبرانيين 9: 19 – 22 + لاويين 17: 11 )
والدم هو الحياة كما ذكر الوحي [ لكن احترز أن لا تأكل الدم لأن الدم هو النفس (الحياة) فلا تأكل النفس مع اللحم ] (تثنية 12: 23)، [ غير لحماً بحياته (نفسه) لا تأكلوه ] (تكوين 9: 4)، [ لأن نفس (حياة) الجسد هي في الدم ] (لاويين 17: 11) 

إذن سفك الدم – حسب هذه الآيات وغيرها في الكتاب المقدس – يعني بذل الحياة، فالذي يقدم دمه هو من يقدم حياته، وقد آمن اليهود بفكرة افتداء النفس بالنفس، فنذكر بعض عبارات من مفسري اليهود:فيقول راشي اليهودي [ ترتبط نفس كل خليقة بدمها، لذلك قُدم الدم للتكفير عن نفس إنسان، فتحل نفس عوض الأخرى وتكفر عنها ]
ويقول ابن عذرا [ تحل نفس محل الأخرى ]
ويقول موسى بن ناخمان [ أقدم لك النفس على المذبح، فتكفر نفس الحيوان عن نفس الإنسان ] ​وقد عَبَّر كثير من اليهود عن شعورهم بعجز دم الحيوان عن الإيفاء بدين الإنسان أمام الله، الأمر الذي لأجله كانت القلوب في العهد القديم متطلعة بشوق ولهفة لمجيء المسيا كمُخلص حقيقي لهم، لأنهم على يقين أن دم التيوس والعجول غير قادر على رفع الخطايا، لأن الضمير نفسه مثقل، وآثار الخطية المدمر بسبب الموت التي تحمله لا زال في قلب الإنسان لا يُفارق، لذلك لهفة قلوبهم لمجيء المسيا [ ويعتق أولئك الذين خوفاً من الموت كانوا جميعاً كل حياتهم تحت العبودية ] (عب2: 15).*- الحيوانات المستخدمة في الذبائح - *​أما الذبائح الدموية فاستُخدم فيها ثلاثة أنواع من الحيوانات ونوعان من الطيور الحيوانات : البقر – الغنم – الماعز
الطيور : الحمام – اليمام​وكان الطقس يُشدد على أن تكون الذبيحة بلا عيب، وإلا تُرفض الذبيحة ويُرفض مُقدمها؛ لذلك كان الكاهن يهتم غاية في الاهتمام ويراعي بدقة فحص الذبيحة على ضوء النهار، فكان يفحص أعضاءها عضواً عضواً، وحتى بعد أن يذبحها، يظل يعمل فيها بسكينه على المذبح فاحصاً أحشاؤها، ولحمها، وعظامها بتدقيق شديد مع دقة الملاحظة حتى يطمأن تماماً أنها بلا عيب فعلاً، وحينئذ يُشعل النار ويقدمها .

صحيح أن هذا يُشير إلى المسيح القدوس الكامل لأنه حمل الله الذي هو [ بلا عيب – ἂ μωμος – بريء، بلا لوم، بلا عيب، بلا خطأ – blameless – Without blame ] والمعنى يحمل أنه لا يوجد فيه ما يستحق التوبيخ عليه – ليس له مسئولية عن خطأ أو فشل – أنظر يوحنا 1 : 36، ولكن يلزمنا أن نتمعن متعمقين في كلمة [ بلا عيب ] وسببها لأن الرمز دائماً ليس فقط يُشير إلى المرموز إليه، بل ويحمل أيضاً شرحاً لعمل المرموز إليه. فالطقس كان يُشدد جداً على أن تكون الذبيحة بلا عيب، حتى إذا وقف الخاطئ أمام الله معترفاً بخطاياه ويده على رأس ذبيحته يحس ويقتنع أن الله ينظر إليه في [ عدم عيب ] ذبيحته التي يقدمها عن نفسه، وفي نفس الوقت يكون [ عدم عيب ] الذبيحة إمكانية ضمنية بتحملها عيب المعترف بخطاياه، فتصير الذبيحة مستحقة للموت عوضاً عنه، أما هو فيخرج مبرراً من أمام الله معتوقاً من حكم الموت !
ولو تعمقنا في فكرة الذبيحة الحيوانية في الطقس القديم، نجدها لائقة جداً ومناسبة لعملها، إذ كان المطلوب منها تطهير الجسد فقط، والإعفاء من حكم الموت. أما من جهة إشارتها لذبيحة المسيح: فكانت في غاية الإحكام، إذ كان يُشترط فيها بعض الشروط الخاصة ...*+ شـــــروط الذبيحـــــة + *​*أولاً*: أن تكون طاهرة، أي تكون من الحيوانات المسموح بأكلها، فهي لم تكون ذبيحة إنسانية مثلاً كما يفعل الوثنيون، ولا كانت ذبيحة غير مأكولة (من الحوانات التي تعتبر دنس إذ تحمل الأمراض وغيرها مما يُمنع أكلها وتعتبر مدنسة) كما كان يفعل بعض الأمم. وهذا بالطبع إشارة إلى أكل المسيح الرب بالسر [ من يأكلني يحيا بي ] (يوحنا 6: 57)، لأن أكل الرب يسوع لم يكن أكل على مستوى الفكر المادي للمعنى الحرفي للكلام ، كأكل جسد ولحم إنسان على المستوى الأعضاء أي الأكل العضوي كما يتكلم البعض، لأننا لسنا آكلي لحوم بشر، وليس هو بالمعنى المجازي للكلمة كما يتكلم البعض الآخر، وكأن فعل الأكل بالخيال أو الفكر أو التأمل أو مجرد تصديق بأنه يتحول فينا حين نأكله ، بل هو – في الواقع الإلهي – فعل *سري* قدمه لنا الله في جسد مبذول ودم مسفوك لكي به نحيا فعلاً ونأخذه داخلنا قوة حياة أبدية، وكل من يفحص هذا السرّ العظيم الذي للتقوى بالفكر على مستوى التحليل العقلي والفكري حتماً لا بدَّ من أن يعثُر، أو يخرج بنتيجة فلسفية فكرية بعيداً عن سر الله وعمله وتقدمه ذاته في سر الإفخارستيا الذي يفوق كل حواس الإنسان وإدراكاته العقلية التحليلية بعيداً عن معمله التلسكوبي وفحصه الذي شوه الإيمان وأفسد على نفسه الدخول في سر يسوع ليرتفع فيه إلى الآب وينال قوة حياة أبدية لا تزول ...

*ثانياً*: كان يُشترط في الذبيحة أن تكون بلا عيب ἂ μωμος ، أي غير مريضة ولا ناقصة الخلقة، ولا مكسورة ولا مرضوضة، حتى يتم قبولها أمام الله. وذلك مناسب جداً وأدبياً، إذ كيف تحمل عيب مُقدمها وهي نفسها معيبة ؟ أو كيف يتبرر صاحبها بتقديمها عن نفسه إن لم تكن هي بريئة وبلا عيب قط ؟
كذلك فهي تُشير – كرمز – إلى ذبيحة المسيح التي كانت بلا عيب إطلاقاً كما شرحنا في العنوان السابق .

*ثالثاً*: من النقطة السابقة نستطيع أن نفهمها ونوضحها بأكثر تفاصيل حينما نعلم أن الذبيحة المقدمة كانت ذبيحة حيوانية غير عاقلة [ وهذا يوضح أنها بلا لوم أو ملامة ]، أي بمعنى أنها غير قابله للخطية، أي لا تحمل مسئولية خطأ أو فشل، لذلك أمكن أن توضع بديلاً عن الخاطئ المعترف بخطيئته [ فإن كان يُذنب في شيء من هذه يُقِرُ (يعترف) بما قد أخطأ به ] (لاويين 5: 5)، وبراءتها من الخطية براءة كاملة جعل موتها معتبراً فدية حقيقية [ فرفع إبراهيم وأخذ الكبش وأصعده محرقة (فدية) عوضاً عن ابنه ] (تكوين 22: 13) 

 كذلك عدم قابلية الذبيحة للخطية إشارة واضحة ورائعة للرب المسيح الذي لم يُخطأ قط، بل ولم يكن ممكناً، بل مستحيل على وجه الإطلاق أن يُخطئ بسبب لاهوته الذي جعله معصوماً عن الخطأ طبيعياً، عصمة كاملة مطلقة، لذلك أمكنه أن يحمل خطايا العالم كله دون أن تمسه الخطية أو يتعامل معها بأي حال من الأحوال [ الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبرّ ] (1بطرس 2: 24)؛ بل واستطاع أن يُقال عنه [ لأنه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية ( not knowing sin – لم ولن يملك عنده قط معرفة الخطية كخبرة أو يتعامل معها ، ولو أنه – بالطبع – يعرف ما هو ظلمة أو شبه شر أو خطية ) خطية لأجلنا (لصالحنا) لنصير برّ الله فيه ] [ إن الذي لم يعرف خطية قط – دون أن يكون هو خاطئ – جَعَلَهُ (الله) خطية من أجلنا لكي نصير نحنُ فيه برّ الله ] (2كورنثوس 5: 21) .

*ولنلاحظ *أن بجانب هذه الذبائح الدموية وُجِدَت التقدمات الطعامية كالدقيق والفطير وسكيب الخمر ... الخ .. والتي ترمز لكمال ناسوت الرب يسوع المسيح وتكميله لكل متطلبات الناموس، وبذله وإخلائه ذاته وصومه وجهاده وآلامه، عموماً كانت هذه التقدمات غير منفصلة عن الذبائح الدموية. ولتأكيد ذلك كانت هذه التقدمات تختلف في كميتها حسب نوع الذبيحة التي تُلازمها [ وكلم الرب موسى قائلا: كلم بني إسرائيل وقل لهم متى جئتم إلى أرض مسكنكم التي أنا أعطيكم وعملتم وقوداً للرب محرقة أو ذبيحة وفاء لنذر أو نافلة (عبادة زيادة عن المفروض) أو في أعيادكم لعمل رائحة سرور للرب من البقر أو من الغنم، يقرب الذي قرب قربانه للرب تقدمة من دقيق عُشراً (عشر الأيفة يساوى 2.3 لتر تقريبا) ملتوتاً بربع الهين (مكيال للسوائل يعادل 4 لتر تقريبا) من الزيت.وخمراً للسكيب ربع الهين تعمل على المحرقة أو الذبيحة للخروف الواحد لكن للكبش تعمل تقدمة من دقيق عشرين ملتوتين بثلث الهين من الزيت.و خمرا للسكيب ثلث الهين تقرب لرائحة سرور للرب.وإذا عملت ابن بقر محرقة أو ذبيحة وفاء لنذر أو ذبيحة سلامة للرب.تقرب على ابن البقر تقدمة من دقيق ثلاثة أعشار ملتوتة بنصف الهين من الزيت.وخمراً تقرب للسكيب نصف الهين وقود رائحة سرور للرب.هكذا يعمل للثور الواحد أو للكبش الواحد أو للشاة من الضان أو من المعز.كالعدد الذي تعملون هكذا تعملون لكل واحد حسب عددهن ] (عدد15: 1 – 12) ، أنظر أيضاً للأهمية ( عدد 28: 1 – 12) ...*[و] تعدد أنواع الذبائح وغايتها وكيفية تقديمها عملياً:*​إن قارئ سفر اللاويين عندما يتعرض لموضوع الذبائح، يجد أنواع كثيرة جداً منها وتختلف وتتنوع طرق تقديمها وأنواعها وأسمائها مما يُشتت ذهنه ويُصيبه الملل والسأم لأول وهلة من كثرة تفاصيلها الدقيقة والطويلة وأحياناً تكرارها والتأكيد عليها، ولكن حقيقة الخطية هي التي ألزمت الطقس بذلك !

فالخطية موضوع متعدد النواحي، وحقيقة وواقع التخلص منها أمر ليس بسيطاً ولا بالأمر السهل كما يظن البعض، فقد استلزمت أكثر من مجرد تقديم الندم وعدم العودة إليها مرة أخرى، لأن *آثارها تمتد في قلب الإنسان وتضرب بجذورها في كيانه فيقع تحت سلطان الموت*، ويكفي للتعرف على خطورتها والإحساس بشناعتها وعدم قدرتنا على الخلاص من سلطانها، هو أننا نعرف أن الخلاص منها والفكاك من سلطان الموت استلزم تجسد ابن الله وأن يتألم ويُصلب ويموت، كي ما نموت معه ونحيا بحياته فننال الحرية والفكاك من سلطان الموت على المستوى الفعلي والعملي في حياتنا اليومية ... فالخطيئة خاطئة جداً تُميت ولا تُحيي، تستعبد الإنسان لحساب مصدرها وهو الشيطان وتقوده للهوان وتضعه في قاع الجحيم وتفصله عن كل رجاء حي وتقوده في النهاية لليأس المدمر للنفس...

 فتعدد الذبائح وأنواعها وتشعبها واختلاف طرق تقديمها في العهد القديم، ليست قصة يُمكن إهمالها أو حكاية قديمة لا مكان لها عندنا اليوم، حاشا؛ فقد قال القديس بطرس الرسول عن هذه الأحداث بالذات وعن الذين كانوا يخدمونها [ *أنهم ليس لأنفسهم بل لنا كانوا يخدمون بهذه الأمور التي أُخبرتُم بها أنتم الآن* ] (1بطرس 1: 12)

إذن فموضوع الذبائح لازال يمس حياتنا في الصميم، وجميع الخدمة التي كان يقوم بها الكهنة قديماً لازالت ذات صله بحياتنا في الحاضر، وتحتاج اهتمام ودراسة وتأمل وتركيز، ويُمكننا أن نطوف بأنواع الذبائح في غير تباطؤ، دون أن يصيبنا أي ملل أو سأم، لأننا سوف نكتشف فيها سر خلاصنا العجيب، وكيف أكمل المسيح الرب كل درجاته ومستلزماته على الصليب.عموماً كان الغرض من الذبائح وتشعبها هو الإشارة إلى ذبيحة المسيح التي لم يكن ممكناً قط أن يستوفي عملها ذبيحة واحدة أو طقس واحد من هذه الطقوس .​ويقول القديس أفرام السرياني [ السرّ الذي كان الخلاص مزمعاً به (أي يدل عليه)، وهو هرق دم الإله المتجسد الذي هو وحده إنسان بلا عيب، بلا خطيئة، سبق بذلك عليه وأشار إليه برموز وأمثال، حتى إذا جاء الخلاص الحقيقي بالذبيحة التي تقدر على خلاص الخطاة، يعلم كل مَن يؤمن أن إليها كانت الإشارة والرموز ] (تفسير سفر اللاويين منسوب للقديس مارإفرام في المخطوطين الماروني هونت 112 والمخطوط السرياني اليعقوبي 7/1) 

*عموماً الإيمان المسيحي الواعي* الذي أدرك حقيقة ذبيحة مخلص العالم ربنا يسوع، يعترف بأن ذبيحة المسيح يسوع التي قُدمت مرة واحدة فقط، فيها الكفاية وحدها ولا يعوزها تكرار ذبيحة أخرى قط، أو تقديم أي تكفير عن أي خطية، بل تقديم توبة فقط لا غير ليعمل برّ الرب يسوع في القلب ويطهر بدمه كل إنسان ويغسل الضمير ويرفع ويزيل أي شكايه لأنه هو برنا الحقيقي وسر تطهير القلب: [ و ليس بدم تيوس وعجول بل *بدم نفسه* دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأقداس فوجد فداء أبدياً ... فكم بالحري يكون *دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم* من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي (عبرانيين  9 :  13، 14)، ولكن الآن في المسيح يسوع أنتم الذين كنتم قبلا بعيدين *صرتم **قريبين بدم المسيح* (أفسس  2 :  13)، عالمين إنكم افتديتم لا بأشياء تفنى بفضة أو ذهب من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الآباء بل *بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح* (1بطرس  1 :  18، 19) ] 

وأصبح بسبب ذبيحة الرب يسوع يقدم كل مسيحي حقيقي اليوم ذبيحة غير دموية [ فاطلب إليكم أيها الإخوة برأفة الله أن تقدموا أجسادكم ذبيحة حية مقدسة مرضية عند الله عبادتكم العقلية ] (رو  12 :  1) ، ويقول أثيناغوراس في دفاعه عن المسيحيين بسبب رفضهم تقديم ذبائح للآلهة الوثنية: [ يليق بنا أن نُقدم ذبيحة غير دموية، هي خدمة أذهاننا ]، وذلك جاء وفق ما نُصلي به في القداس الإلهي في صلاة الصلح للقديس يوحنا إذ يتكلم عن الذبيحة قائلاً [ والسرّ الخفي الذي لهذه الذبيحة، هذه التي ليس دم الناموس حولها ولا برّ الجسد. أما الخروف فروحي، والسكين فعقلية وغير جسمية، هذه الذبيحة التي نقدمها لك ]، وهنا واضح الإيمان المسيحي بكفاية ذبيحة المسيح التي قُدمت مرة واحدة وإلى الأبد، مع استمرارية فعلها الممتد دون توقف في زمان ما أو مكان ما، أو عند حدٍ ما، لذلك تقدم باستمرار في كل صلاة ليتورجية، لا لأنها يعاد تقديمها *بل من نفس ذات الذبيحة الواحدة تقدم كل ذبيحة كامتداد لها*، ولا عجب لأن هذه الذبيحة ذبيحة ابن الله الحي القائم من الأموات بمجد عظيم يفوق كل إدراكات الإنسان ومعرفته [ فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي *بروح أزلي قدم نفسه* لله بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي (عب  9 :  14) ، و ليس بدم تيوس و عجول بل بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأقداس *فوجد فداء أبدياً* (عب  9 :  12) ]

وكل مسيحي حقيقي يقدم نفسه دائماً في ذبيحة المسيح الرب الواحدة بعبادته الحقيقية [ فأطلب إليكم أيها الإخوة برأفة الله أن تقدموا أجسادكم ذبيحة حية مقدسة مرضية عند الله عبادتكم العقلية ] (رومية 12: 1)

(((سنركز هنا على شرح هذه الآية لفهمها بتدقيق في ختام هذا الجزء)))
*تقدموا أجسادكم *: طبعاً ليس المقصود الجسد بصفته مميزاً عن النفس، بل المقصود الإنسان بجملته، أو الإنسان ككل، [ فنحن بجسدنا أعضاء المسيح، الجسد للرب والرب للجسد ] (أنظر 1كورنثوس 6)، ولذلك علينا أن نقرب مع المسيح أجسادنا ذبيحة [ أجسادكم هيكل للروح القدس، وأنتم لستم لأنفسكم فمجدوا الله إذاً في أجسادكم أو بأجسادكم وأرواحكم التي هي لله ] (أنظر 1كورنثوس 6 : 19 – 20)​*عبادتكم العقلية*: قد تُترجم بـ (عبادتكم الروحية ) أو (عبادة منطقية عقلية) وفقاً لاشتقاقها، أي تأتي بمعنى: عبادة مطابقة لطبيعة الله والإنسان، وهي تأتي عموماً للتمييز بين العبادة الشكلية المظهرية، والعبادة الحقيقية التي تُلزم الإنسان بجملته، وهذه هي العبادة التي نادى بها أنبياء الله في إسرائيل أي عبادة باطنية كما سبق وشرحنا في بدايات هذا البحث [ إني أريد رحمة لا ذبيحة ومعرفة الله أكثر من محرقات ] (هوشع 6: 6)؛ [ فاطرحوا كل خبث و كل مكر و الرياء و الحسد و كل مذمة. و كأطفال مولودين الآن اشتهوا اللبن العقلي العديم الغش لكي تنموا به. إن كنتم قد ذقتم أن الرب صالح الذي إذ تأتون إليه حجراً حياً مرفوضاً من الناس ولكن مختار من الله كريم. كونوا أنتم أيضاً مبنيين كحجارة حية بيتاً روحياً كهنوتاً مقدساً لتقديم ذبائح روحية مقبولة عند الله بيسوع المسيح ] (1بطرس 2: 1 – 5) ...​وطبعاً من الضروري أن نُخرج من أذهاننا أن العبادة العقلية يُقصد بها عبادة المعلومات الفكرية، أو معرفة الله هي المعرفة الفكرية كمعلومات، بل يقصد العبادة العاقلة، أي أن الذي يعبد الله يكون فاهماً ماذا يقول، فيعبد بتعقل وفهم [ الله من السماء أشرف على بني البشر لينظر: هل من فاهم طالب الله ] (مز53: 2)، والعارف الله من لمسه الله وأعلن له ذاته في سر التقوى وإعلان المحبة بروح وداعة يسوع [ولم يعرف صموئيل الرب بعد ولا أُعلِن له كلام الرب بعد ] (1صم3: 7)، و في تلك الساعة تهلل يسوع بالروح و قال أحمدك أيها الآب رب السماء والأرض لأنك أخفيت هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء وأعلنتها للأطفال نعم أيها الآب لأن هكذا صارت المسرة أمامك ] (لو10: 21)، فأعلنه الله لنا نحن بروحه لأن الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله ] (1كو2: 10).

[FONT=&quot]_______________
[/FONT]​​[FONT=&quot]وفي الجزء القادم سنتكلم عن[/FONT]
*[1] الوجه الأول من أوجه الصليب*​ *ذبيحة المحرقة - **ὁλοκαύτωμα* *- **עלׇה*​


----------



## aymonded (21 يناير 2012)

للدخول على فهرس الموضوع
أضغط: هُنــــــــــــــــــا​


----------

